
Coffin Texts - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffin_Texts
======
JadoJodo
Part of me, upon seeing the title, wanted this to be an updated version of the
Safety Coffin¹.

¹[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safety_coffin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safety_coffin)

~~~
duskwuff
There are some interesting parallels between these two artifacts. Both were
made in the hope of aiding the dead in the afterlife -- in a spiritual sense
in ancient Egypt, and in a much more literal sense in the 18th century.

